# HPA Motorsports Gen.4 Haldex Controller for VW MkVI Golf R/Audi TT-RS



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

The newest generation of *4Motion* equipped cars use *Haldex's* fourth generation of AWD systems. The *Gen.4 Race Controller* takes into account the TPS signal more so than the OEM software and therefore can proactively begin applying power to the RWD clutch packs before wheel spin begins, and as power is increased, more power lock occurs in the RWD unit until full lock is achieved. 

This product offers the following benefits: 



 increases torque transmission at acceleration 
 provides consistent performance with increased over-steer 
 torque-transmission is influenced by how quickly you depress the accelerator 
 transmits torque before the engine delivers torque 
 at greater speeds, the torque will decrease enabling less over-steer and safer driving properties


HPA Motorsports is proud to exclusively offer our *"Stealth" Gen.4 Sport Haldex controller*. Identical in appearance to your stock controller, you can now enjoy all the benefits of this performance component without jeopardizing your powertrain warranty. The Stealth controller is undetectable by your dealership; _both visually as well as through a scan_ of your Haldex AWD drive system. 










By default, the controller is designed to be in *Race mode* which completely transforms the handling characteristics of your AWD car by providing faster reaction time to vehicle inputs in the AWD communication system, increasing torque transfer to the rear axle, and giving more rear wheel bias. 

With the installation of a specially engineered *wiring harness and switch*, or *wireless receiver with remote*, you can have instant access to all three of the programs built in to the controller; *Stock, Race, and Eco*. 

_As an enthusiastic driver you may not find yourself using Stock mode very often, but it will come in useful when loaning your car to an inexperienced driver, or when you are driving in slippery conditions and want to engage the conservative safety parameters set out by the factory._

_Eco mode was developed for increased fuel efficiency. Its purpose is to reduce the torque transfer from front to rear during normal highway driving (coasting), but will immediately engage the system if a wheel starts to slip to prevent decreased traction situations. This mode is recommended to be used when AWD drive is not a high priority._










Orders can be placed by PayPal through our website, or by calling HPA directly at *604.598.8520*.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More inventory on the way...send me an IM or e-mail for a quote...

Golf R is now less than 3 months away from US delivery I hear...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Group Buy Opportunity

_Valid until November 30th..._


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Group Buy Opportunity
> 
> _Valid until November 30th..._


UPDATE

We also have the option to offer a special version of the Gen.4 Haldex which will permanently be set to RACE mode, without the option to switch modes using a cable/switch or remote.



Gen.4 Haldex with cable/switch *US$899.00* _shipped_ 
 
*Save $150.00 off our regular price!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA Thanksgiving Weekend Black Friday Promotion


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Gen.4 controllers, switches, and remotes in stock and ready to ship...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

bazzle said:


> Fitted mine 10 days ago
> 
> Fitted switch but left cable under rear seat, (switch fits perfectly in the cutout around the sender
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All Haldex configurations in stock and ready to ship. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

I just moved to Europe and am car shopping and one of my options is an Audi A3 8L 1.9tdi quattro and I will be making trips to the nurburgring as well as going through the alps. Anyway does this program make it so that the awd is always engaged or does it just make it engage quicker?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

clifborder4fm said:


> I just moved to Europe and am car shopping and one of my options is an Audi A3 8L 1.9tdi quattro and I will be making trips to the nurburgring as well as going through the alps. Anyway does this program make it so that the awd is always engaged or does it just make it engage quicker?


 Please read information here on our Gen.1 "competition" controller, which is the right fit for that car. Not really applicable in the Gen.4 forum...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

mfbmike said:


> Big props to HPA. :beer:
> 
> Really friendly, solid customer service both on this (Haldex) occasion and when I purchased the core interlock mount a few months ago. They really are just a phone call away.
> 
> Appreciate the help guys and can't wait to reap the benefits. Thanks again. :thumbup::thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All Controllers are in stock and ready to ship...we will *match* or *beat* all competitors' prices...IM or e-mail me for a quote. :thumbup:


----------



## olo zwirski (Apr 4, 2011)

Will it work with 4 gen. haldex in Transporter T5?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

olo zwirski said:


> Will it work with 4 gen. haldex in Transporter T5?


 I would need to know which Haldex coupling the T5 uses, to ensure we send you the correct Gen.4 controller. 

Use this guide:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ray32 said:


> great products! one of the few products i have from HPA and looking foward to add a few more...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## caraddict1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Is this the correct generation for the 2008 B6 Passat 3.6 VR6 4Mo? So are you saying that the install is undetectable by the VW dealer? my car is vw certified till 100k miles, I only have 15K on it now. Obviously undetectable is needed...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

caraddict1 said:


> Is this the correct generation for the 2008 B6 Passat 3.6 VR6 4Mo? So are you saying that the install is undetectable by the VW dealer? my car is vw certified till 100k miles, I only have 15K on it now. Obviously undetectable is needed...


You can easily help us identify which controller is required by checking this:










It could be a Gen.2 or Gen.4, based upon that Passat MY.

The dealer's diagnostic tools will not flag this as an aftermarket part, correct. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA will *match* or *beat* all competitors' prices on *Haldex*...IM or e-mail me for a quote. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

UPS Canada is raising rates (dues to rising fuel costs) next week on Haldex Controllers (and other products shipped on "Air" service). Get your orders in before this Friday to save on shipping costs to the US and International destinations...

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Additional Haldex inventory arriving next week...thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Golf R* = Gen.4 0BR controller
*TT-RS* = Gen.4 0BY controller


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

The Gen.4s are flying off the shelves because of all the Golf Rs being delivered...get your orders in to secure one while they are still in stock...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

dummy said:


> I got one of these installed last week and for those of you who are adding power to your R, this helps you put it to the ground and move you closer to a 50/50 front/rear power distribution. Combined with their dog bone engine mount, it changes the feel of the car entirely. You don't need to track it to feel the difference.
> 
> I did a full writeup on my build thread here
> 
> It is totally worth it. really changes the power down in the low revs, and the dyno graphs prove it.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More inventory arriving next week...I will post any reviews I receive from Golf R or TT-RS owners...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA will *match* or *beat* all competitors' prices on *Haldex*...IM or e-mail me for a quote. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Gen.4 0BR, 0BY controllers, cable/switches, and remotes/receivers back in stock and ready to ship. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

YYC Dubber said:


> is there any chance of the race only controller being able to be given multiple modes like the sport controller in future? I like the idea behind the race controllers more consistent torque apportionment but it sounds like it would be hard on tires and fuel on a daily commute basis....


 The Gen.4 controller does offer 3 modes...race, stock, and eco... 

ECO mode was specifically designed to ease the concerns you mentioned. 

With the purchase of a cable/switch or remote/receiver, you can use race mode or eco mode when you see fit...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Golf R* = Gen.4 0BR controller
*TT-RS* = Gen.4 0BY controller


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

damn66 said:


> ...can't wait to install mine...thanks again Darryl for the speedy processing


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

EsqR said:


> Just installed it today. Install was a cinch except that the short clip was a pain to get to. Very limited ability to really get on it after the install, but I could tell immediately that she was pushing a lot more from the rear. I gave it a few good 0-60 launches and it noticeably launched from the rear more and got off the line more quickly, transforming the launch of the car compared to stock launches (which had seemed to bog down at best). I'll start a proper thread and review when I get back from the mountains, but I'm already happy with it and can't wait to see how different twisty bits are with this upgrade. :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...more inventory arriving for all applications/controller types next week...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All backorders shipped (_check you e-mails for tracking information_). *E-mail* or *IM* me directly for quote to your destination...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Both the *Gen.4 Switchable "Race" Controllers* (with cable or remote) and the *Gen.4 "Competition" Controllers* available. 

Please specify when ordering. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me for a quote on any of our *Haldex *offerings. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Optimus812 said:


> Everyone, this upgrade in my opinion makes the car drive more neutral with more of a rear push coming out of turns and from a standstill. Easily one of my favorite upgrades I've done to the car, what a difference!!
> 
> Install was pretty straight forward, mine was spilling gear oil when we removed the old unit so we quickly had to swap the new controller in. Tighten two bolts, plug in the two connectors and good to go!


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...

Contact HPA directly for a quote for your 4Motion application...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Visit the Linden VW booth at Waterfest 18 for great deals on all of our HPA products.

*Waterfest 18 Flyer*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me for a quote on any of our *Haldex *offerings. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More inventory of the *Gen.4 Haldex Controller* (_including more remotes and cables_) arriving next week. :thumbup: 

*IM* or *e-mail me* for a quote to your destination. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> More inventory of the *Gen.4 Haldex Controller* (_including more remotes and cables_) arriving next week...


All backorders shipped! Check your inboxes for tracking information...:thumbup:

Considering one but haven't purchased yet? *IM* or *e-mail me* for a quote to your destination. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

damn66 said:


> installed mine couple of days back. initial feel faster of the line, torque more fm the rear. fc no diff as yet :thumbup::laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

tcardio said:


> ...after 3 years with my AWD, I can honestly say that my two favorite mods of all time are the GEN IV Haldex with the remote and HPA DSG flash...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

jsausley said:


> ...I LOVE the feeling of my car during hard cornering after the HPA controller was installed...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Need to know which controller is required for your car?

Check this:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

DG7Projects said:


> I have one and LOVE IT. :thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

RRRRR32 said:


> I gave my HPA Haldex controller a workout last weekend. Even the tightest and fastest corners are no drama. It makes me a bit afraid to find out where the limits are. Even when I drive aggressively - for me - the system makes me look good!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Gen.4 Haldex + cable/switch...
Gen.4 Haldex + remote/receiver...
Gen.4 Haldex Competition...

_All Haldex in stock and ready to ship...:thumbup:_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

The *Haldex remote*. For just *$100.00* more than the price of a cable/switch, the remote allows for changing Haldex modes with ease, _not to mention a much less complicated installation_. :thumbup:










These remotes can be purchased separately, or as part of a Combo with the Gen.2 or Gen.4 controller.

IM or e-mail me for a quote including shipping to your destination. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

j.a.R. said:


> Gen 4 competition controller installed today with a bunch of other goodies. My R is now officially 2++ Rad!!
> Thanks Darryl, you are the man!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

PDXA4 said:


> How reliable is the aftermarket controller (both for the switchable and competition versions)? Also what would the warranty coverage be?


Warranty on all of our Haldex offerings is 1 year. These units are manufactured/programmed by the same company that makes your OE controller. They are of equal reliability. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More Haldex Controllers (all variations) on order...should be arriving mid-next week. :thumbup:

Get your orders in ahead of time to guarantee you receive one.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More inventory landed yesterday...if you were waiting for your order, check your e-mail for a tracking number .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*HPA Black Friday / Cyber Monday Sale*

Additional unadvertised discounts...*IM* or *e-mail* for details...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All Haldex variations in stock and ready to ship...*IM* or *e-mail* for a quote to your destination...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All Haldex controllers in stock and ready to ship.  

Great time to pick one up before the Holidays (and while we still have stock )...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

_HPA will be closing Friday, December 21st for the holiday break, re-opening for business on Thursday, January 3rd..._

Gen.4 Haldex controllers can be ordered either with a cable/switch or remote/receiver. Send me an *e-mail* or *IM*, and I'll get you a quote with shipping to your destination...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Gen.4 Haldex + cable/switch...
Gen.4 Haldex + remote/receiver...

_All "Switchable" Gen.4 Haldex Combos in stock and ready to ship...:thumbup:_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

sentari said:


> ...99 percent of the time Race mode is preferred. I also found NO loss in MPG on the highway after 5-6 tests...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ignitionlive said:


> My shop is ordering one of your Gen4 hard wired switchables for me today!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Haldex FAQ


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

wayneGTI said:


> I've put about 10k miles on my R with the Haldex controller from HPA, and thought I'd post up my thoughts on it so far.
> Went with the wireless switchable controller and only take it out of race mode every so often on longer highway trips. Other than that, it stays in race mode all the time. Lost a couple MPGs in fuel economy in race mode, but nothing that bothers me all that much.
> 
> One of my concerns was winter driving, this is a non-issue for sure. The car still performs well in race mode in snow/ice, and switching off ESC just increases the fun factor if you have space to play around in.
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

.:R-Newbie said:


> Comp Version FTW...
> 
> If your worried about MPG then get the switchable one. You will see a slight drop in fuel economy if running the comp controller. But the way I see it... why drive an AWD car in FWD config!!!!:laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## momuhairi (Feb 13, 2013)

*QUERY*

OK ... 


does it need any special configuration or just plug & play , in case not lets assume the car in stage1 it will affect the performance .

regards.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

momuhairi said:


> OK ...
> 
> 
> does it need any special configuration or just plug & play , in case not lets assume the car in stage1 it will affect the performance .
> ...


It's pretty much plug & play. One of the easier installs HPA does...installing a cable or remote receiver is a bit of extra work for the "switchable" bundles...

The Haldex will improve the performance of any 4motion car, regardless of "stage"! Even stock vehicles will benefit...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Lucky Daddy said:


> Thanks guys...I'm looking forward to installing it...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

The Gen.4 Haldex controllers are in stock and ready to ship...

Send us an *e-mail* or *IM*, and I'll get you a quote including shipping...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Rebellionelite said:


> For those who haven't seen this picture and are worried about how the car handles on ice and snow with the controller. Full sideways around an ice track. Handles like a champ!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

olias said:


> ...this is a MUST HAVE upgrade....
> 
> AWWWWWEEEEEEEESSSSSSSOOOOOOOMMMMMMMEEEEEE!!!!!!:beer::beer::beer:


:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

olias said:


> ...With the HPA Haldex I was able to go way deeper into the corners and brake a lot later as the rear braking and torque transfer to the rear was amazing compared to stock. I was also able to rocket out of the turns tighter, faster, and with way less understeer...


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

lobuzz311 said:


> Just ordered mine.:thumbup:...Goodbye understeer!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

The reviews are in:



Peteski said:


> I got mine installed today and drove it about 10 miles, there is definitely a difference in power delivery and how it reacts on corners.


:thumbup:



ad03avant said:


> I got my controller today and installed it...there is definitely a difference in power delivery. It feels more solid like a quattro drivetrain. I could tell it is more of a monster now when the turbo kicks in and you run it up in gear.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ad03avant said:


> This controller is pure sex. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise. All you need is a little rain, a roundabout, or a twisty road. Don't let them tell you it's only for the track. I got some rear wheel spin in the rain today. Good times. VW should have tuned this car like this from the go!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Need to know which controller is required for your car? 

Check this:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

tonebonr said:


> It is a big difference if you take turns fast - there is no more jerky mid turn kick when the diff switches to full AWD. Worth 1k? I'm happy with it...


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Rebellionelite said:


> Took my controller to the track this weekend, performed fantastically well and rotated very nicely through the corners.


:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

CornRecce said:


> ...I can assure you it is worth the wait!


:thumbup::thumbup:

More inventories arriving this week!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

smack_ttrs said:


> controller arrived today.
> quick turn around time.
> 
> thanks guys


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

twenzel said:


> I'll be picking up HPA's Haldex controller in short time.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

DangerZone said:


> ...ummmmmm.....yaaaaaa....me want!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Geist296 said:


> ...WOW what a difference...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

SK VeeDubR said:


> Just thought I'd mention again in case anyone forgot - THIS CONTROLLER IS BRILLIANT. That is all.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More information about our Haldex controllers here.

Check out our brand new website at:

http://www.hpamotorsports.com/index.html


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

BRSomm said:


> Just got it installed yesterday and the car no longer feels like it's being pulled along, a definite push is there which makes it feel much more confident. Looking forward to the slippery stuff!


Excellent! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's support! Please make note of our new phone number - 604-888-7274 - and make sure to check us out on Facebook:

HPA Motorsports on Facebook


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2013)

We've got some great deals on this week and into Monday, including *Gen.4 Haldex Competition Controllers*. Check out our flyers and give us a call to order:

BLACK FRIDAY SAVINGS


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Check out the new HPA Blog here!

Scroll down in the blog to view our 2013 Holiday Flyer, featuring great end-of-the-year discounts on many of HPA's best selling high performance products...:thumbup:


----------

